
Amazon cloud revenue growth slows to 29% in Q2 - simonebrunozzi
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/30/aws-earnings-q2-2020.html
======
simonebrunozzi
> So on AWS, segment revenue, what we see are companies working really hard
> right now to cut expenses, especially in the more challenged businesses like
> hospitality and travel, but pretty much across the board. We're helping
> them, we're actively, with our sales force, looking for ways that we can
> help them save money.

Yes, of course, you want them to save money! How nice of you, Amazon!

I read this statement by Amazon's CFO as: lots of companies were spending a
fortune on AWS, using it inefficiently. Because of the current crisis, they
had to take a closer look at their spend, and realized they could quickly cut
some of these AWS expenses easily.

Further down in the article, and referring to Google:

> And on Thursday Google parent Alphabet said its second-quarter cloud
> revenue, including G Suite productivity software subscriptions, came to
> $3.01 billion, which was up 43% and down from 52% in the first quarter.

Ah, the old practice of boosting your cloud revenues by adding a different,
not relevant "consumer" business (Microsoft used to do this a lot in
2010-2011, and I'm sure they somehow do it now as well). I'm surprised
analysts still believe this crap and don't revolt in unison.

I guess "we all have to eat".

